#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  NSIT Delhi 2012 Admission, Cutoff, Fee Structure, Placements Discussions

## Monika.nsit_delhi

Hey Aspiring FaaDoOOOO's

 I am a Senior of NSIT Delhi, I am here to help you get all your queries for NSIT Delhi2012 admission.

Let me start with a brief summary of the college.

*Year of establishment* : 1983

*Campus Area in Acres* : 145 Acres

*Ranking* : Amongst top 25 Colleges in India

*Streams at Graduate Level*
1. Electronics and Communication Engineering
 2. Computer Engineering.
 3. Instrumentation and Control Engineering.
 4.Manufacturing Processes and Automation Engineering.
 5.Information Technology
 6. Bio-Technology
*
Fee*
The fee payable at time of admission by the student is Rs. 30,050/- . The fees for each subsequent year is Rs 22,500/-.
*
Cutoff*
Most of the seats for General Category are taken up by the 9k rank......Also if you want a good branch like Comp Sc then a rank of 2.5k-3k is required!
*
Placements*

*Total no. of companies visiting the campus* - 81*Average Package (in lacs per annum)* - 65*Highest Salary offered (in lacs per annum) -* 22.00*Total no. of offers made* - 742*No. of international offers* - 7

*Campus Facility*


*Campus:* The NSIT campus is located in Dwarka, in South West Delhi. The Delhi government has proposed a Science and Technology Park (STP) at Netaji Subhas Institute of Technology (NSIT) with the key objective being to ‘establish Delhi as the hub of the knowledge industry’.*Central Library* *Hostel*
*Address*
Netaji Subhas Institute of Technology
 Azad Hing Fauj Marg
 Sector - 3, Dwarka (Pappankalan)
 New Delhi - 110 078





  Similar Threads: NSIT Delhi btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NSIT Delhi btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities: NIT Delhi 2012 Admissions,Cutoff,Ranking,  Placements, Fee Structure Discussion NSIT Delhi btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities IIT Delhi 2012 Admission, Cutoff, Placements 2012, Facilities, Hostels, Ranking

----------


## sartaj10

I am getting 241 marks... Can I get cs or ECE in nsit Delhi/ dtu / iiit Hyderabad or any nit??

----------


## Monika.nsit_delhi

> I am getting 241 marks... Can I get cs or ECE in nsit Delhi/ dtu / iiit Hyderabad or any nit??


Wat is ur category?

----------


## sartaj10

General category

----------


## osank

> General category


AT score of 241 you will surely get cse,ece at DTU and ece at NSIT....but for cse at NSIT ,chances are 80%
SO,BEST OF LUCK!!!

----------


## sartaj10

Is the average package offered at nsit better than that of dce??

----------


## osank

> Is the average package offered at nsit better than that of dce??


For cse and ece ,it average package is better at NSIT but highest package offered at DTU is much greater as compared to NSIT

----------


## vikasisgood

hello i am getting 135 marks in 2012 and i from delhi region with sc category .......  can i get admiosssion to nsit or dtu 
..............................................................so plz tell which is best 
coe(nsit) vs cse(dtu)

----------


## osank

> hello i am getting 135 marks in 2012 and i from delhi region with sc category .......  can i get admiosssion to nsit or dtu 
> ..............................................................so plz tell which is best 
> coe(nsit) vs cse(dtu)


YOU WILL get coe(nsit) if your AIR<100000 which i think you will get....
PREFER coe(nsit) over cse(dtu)

----------


## vikasisgood

> you will get coe(nsit) if your air<100000 which i think you will get....
> Prefer coe(nsit) over cse(dtu)



thanx 4 suggestion howz nsit environment as college life...?

----------


## shivam.ab

Hi! I am getting 104 marks in AIEEE 2012. I belong to Delhi SC category. Do i have any chance of getting into dtu or nsit? If yes, then what branch can i expect?

----------


## osank

> Hi! I am getting 104 marks in AIEEE 2012. I belong to Delhi SC category. Do i have any chance of getting into dtu or nsit? If yes, then what branch can i expect?


for cse at both dtu and nsit (85% chances) and for all other branches(100%)

----------


## devarpan

i am getting 184 in eee 2012 general category state up can i get through nsit any course till 7th councelling??

----------


## osank

> i am getting 184 in eee 2012 general category state up can i get through nsit any course till 7th councelling??


you may get a seat only in the spot round (chances are 20%)

----------


## VipulSingh aka Blunt

I m going to appear for Aieee on 26th may..
I m aspiring for CSE in Nsit or Dtu..
Can u kindly inform me about minimum marks required??
I belong to SC category..

----------


## osank

> I m going to appear for Aieee on 26th may..
> I m aspiring for CSE in Nsit or Dtu..
> Can u kindly inform me about minimum marks required??
> I belong to SC category..


your score should be greater than 100 for coe at both dtu and nsit

----------


## vikasisgood

> your score should be greater than 100 for coe at both dtu and nsit


 while reading today newspaper found 4 student from dtu cse get 40 lakhs package and...is it awesome every year ...or nsit gave great placement pack...?

----------


## devarpan

> you may get a seat only in the spot round (chances are 20%)


what is a spot round?

----------


## osank

> while reading today newspaper found 4 student from dtu cse get 40 lakhs package and...is it awesome every year ...or nsit gave great placement pack...?


In the last year rankings by OUTLOOK, DTU was at third position in terms of placements even ahead of IIT-delhi
see yourself

http://dtuadmissions.nic.in/Document...DIA_REPORT.pdf

NSIT on the other hand don't show their placement stats but as heard by many seniors average package in each branch at NSIT is greater than DTU but DTU is ahead in terms of highest package ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,SO,BOTH ARE EQUALLY GOOD!!!

---------- Post added at 07:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:25 AM ----------




> what is a spot round?


AFTER online rounds of counselling if seats remain vacant then the students are called for manual round and the seats are given to them according to the availibility at the spot

----------


## supertracer12

i will be giving my ol aieee test...how much should i score out of 360 to get CS(gen categry) ..nd m stydin nw jst to have awesome college lyf dats it...hw is the college lyf in nsit..hostell masti n stuff.....
???

----------


## Monika.nsit_delhi

> i will be giving my ol aieee test...how much should i score out of 360 to get CS(gen categry) ..nd m stydin nw jst to have awesome college lyf dats it...hw is the college lyf in nsit..hostell masti n stuff.....
> ???


To have admission in a decent college any score above 230 will do.

The college life here is good and very lively any ways all the best....... :): 

---------- Post added at 10:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:56 AM ----------




> In the last year rankings by OUTLOOK, DTU was at third position in terms of placements even ahead of IIT-delhi
> see yourself
> 
> http://dtuadmissions.nic.in/Document...DIA_REPORT.pdf
> 
> NSIT on the other hand don't show their placement stats but as heard by many seniors average package in each branch at NSIT is greater than DTU but DTU is ahead in terms of highest package ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,SO,BOTH ARE EQUALLY GOOD!!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:25 AM ----------
> 
> ...


[MENTION=93575]osank[/MENTION] thank u for the help lets work together to help the aspirants

----------


## supertracer12

thanks...but ya i just gave my bitsat xa and i just sukked dere..i scored 250 ..i was always scoring above 290 in the sample test that i was giving at my home..i dnt kno wat happnd..wat will b ur suggestions for me to score well n not repeat the same mistakes...wat are mistakes dat u did n u wish dat u didn't.....???

----------


## supertracer12

the main cause of worry for life in nsit is RESERVATION.... since bits didn't have reservation i always wanted to be a bitsian but i didnt score well in bitsat...so am a little curious bout crowd and life at nsit... events.competeions n most importantly....girls....???

someone please answer me asap....!!!!

----------


## osank

> the main cause of worry for life in nsit is RESERVATION.... since bits didn't have reservation i always wanted to be a bitsian but i didnt score well in bitsat...so am a little curious bout crowd and life at nsit... events.competeions n most importantly....girls....???
> 
> someone please answer me asap....!!!!


everything in your list is there at NSIT as well as DTU.....TRY to score well in AIEEE and without hesitation take admission at NSIT or DTU
BEST OF LUCK for your exam

----------


## vikasisgood

i want 2 know what is the course in 1st year in nsit (coe)..............................i read on nsit supportive website that it contains ....physics 1,maths 1 ..so what does 1 means and what is comprises of...........

----------


## supertracer12

> everything in your list is there at NSIT as well as DTU.....TRY to score well in AIEEE and without hesitation take admission at NSIT or DTU
> BEST OF LUCK for your exam


you could have been more elaborate with your answers. my brother bole to(hmare hee gaon ka ladka) is in bits pilani... he told me they are always playin games on LAN..watchin matches with freinds attendance is not necessary...n if anyone is intrested in dancing and music he is gonna flourish in pilani....is it the same for  nsit too.....????

----------


## osank

> you could have been more elaborate with your answers. my brother bole to(hmare hee gaon ka ladka) is in bits pilani... he told me they are always playin games on LAN..watchin matches with freinds attendance is not necessary...n if anyone is intrested in dancing and music he is gonna flourish in pilani....is it the same for  nsit too.....????


ABOUT NSIT Monika mam will tell you ....but as far as DTU is concerned life is full of joy ....lots of events are organised througout the year here and if you are good at dancing then college team will always welcome you and surely you will flourish at DTU as well....regarding attendance ,officially 75% is necessary but even with 60% attendance you can go through 
SO,I can assure you that you will surely enjoy your four years here at DTU

----------


## abhijeetchauhan1991

*mayb 70- 75 bt for better course u need above 100*

----------


## swati mehra

pls tell the required marks in aieee fr getting admission in NSIT(for non-delhites general candidates)?

----------


## osank

> pls tell the required marks in aieee fr getting admission in NSIT(for non-delhites general candidates)?


At least 215 for bio-tech,225 for ICE and MPAE ,245 for IT,255 for ECE  and 265 for COE....

----------


## shibkh

Hello,
        I am expecting about 230 in AIEEE -12 . I belong to SC and am from Chennai,TN.
Can I get NSIT(COE) ? Also how good are the chances ? Also please guide on DTU(COE) .

----------


## Skyice

thisis where ur category rank comes into play....with ur marks ull definitely get a high category rank & imo u can get any branch in the top nits/dtu/nsit.

----------


## avinder_kaur

> Hello,
>         I am expecting about 230 in AIEEE -12 . I belong to SC and am from Chennai,TN.
> Can I get NSIT(COE) ? Also how good are the chances ? Also please guide on DTU(COE) .


 get 

[MENTION=98659]shibkh[/MENTION] you can easily COE in NSIT

----------


## AnujKhare

I am Delhi open category student scoring 170 odd in AIEEE 2012? What branches can I get in NSIT and by which round?

----------


## osank

> I am Delhi open category student scoring 170 odd in AIEEE 2012? What branches can I get in NSIT and by which round?


at 170 your expected AIR-22000 to 24000
last year AIR of last student admitted was approx 20500...
so almost no chances of getting NSIT

----------


## vibhor48

hello sir,what rank can i expect at a score of 185(delhi gen),is it possible for me to get nsit/dtu(any branch except bt),also what branches at thapar can i expect with this rank?

----------


## osank

> hello sir,what rank can i expect at a score of 185(delhi gen),is it possible for me to get nsit/dtu(any branch except bt),also what branches at thapar can i expect with this rank?


At score of 185 your expected AIR-15000 to 20000.......so if your AIR comes out to be<16000 then you can get automotive,mce,ep,ene,chemical at DTU....
IF AIR-16000-18000 then you can get mpae,ice at NSIT and ep,ene,chem at DTU......if AIR-18000 to 20000 then you can get ep,ene,chem(50% chances) at DTU..
BEST OF LUCK!!!

----------


## vibhor48

thankyou for replying sir,this thread is a great help
fingers crossed for aieee and sir can i get thapar with these marks

----------


## shriya19

m getting 120-130 marks in aieee...its a very low score but do i have a chance to get admission in NSIT in last rounds of counselling?
m frm delhi.......open category...

----------


## osank

> thankyou for replying sir,this thread is a great help
> fingers crossed for aieee and sir can i get thapar with these marks


see yourself the last year cutoffs for THAPAR

http://www.thapar.edu/userfiles/file...th_cut_off.pdf

---------- Post added at 07:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:03 PM ----------




> m getting 120-130 marks in aieee...its a very low score but do i have a chance to get admission in NSIT in last rounds of counselling?
> m frm delhi.......open category...


sorry,shriya almost no chances at this score...you need atleast 175 marks to get any branch at NSIT

----------


## shriya19

:=(:  alryt...but can u pls tell me whr can i get admission with dese mrks ??? desperate to a get a college under aieee...

----------


## vibhor48

I also had to ask whether this years paper was much simpler than the previous years as whoever i ask about the aieee paper he/she tells me that it was awesome,5-6 of my friends are even getting 260+,I on the other hand is expecting something in the range of 175-190(gave it online),so is this not going to effect the cutoffs or is it more or less the same every year?I know the exact results will only tell what it would be but i cant stop my anxiety.

----------


## shivam.ab

Are you sure someone belonging to a Delhi SC category with 110 marks can get into NSIT or DTU(any branch)? What AIR is expected at 110?

----------


## osank

> Are you sure someone belonging to a Delhi SC category with 110 marks can get into NSIT or DTU(any branch)? What AIR is expected at 110?


yes i am sure about that...
at 110 expected AIR-75000-80000

----------


## vibhor48

sir what do u think of the cutoff this yr,will it be same or will it rise as many students are saying that the paper was easy this time,i know the actual thing can be only be known after the results but still what do u think about it

----------


## ash62

sir, im a delhi sc and i scored 100 marks in aieee 2012, what are my chances of getting mech engineerin in dtu or nsit? or what branches can i get?

----------


## osank

> sir, im a delhi sc and i scored 100 marks in aieee 2012, what are my chances of getting mech engineerin in dtu or nsit? or what branches can i get?


there is no mech at NSIT but for mech at DTU you need AIR- 80000(approx)....at a score of 100 you may get it.......So just wait for the results
BEST OF LUCK!!!

----------


## vikasisgood

is their any gym in nsit and if so howz it is ...bcoz i am addicted 2 it ...rply fast

----------


## vibhor48

[MENTION=93575]osank[/MENTION]-sir how is mpae and ice at nsit,do they have good job opportunities

----------


## Monika.nsit_delhi

> is their any gym in nsit and if so howz it is ...bcoz i am addicted 2 it ...rply fast


@vikaisgood there is a well equipped gym in the college

so don't worry

---------- Post added at 12:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:34 PM ----------




> @osank  -sir how is mpae and ice at nsit,do they have good job opportunities


[MENTION=101371]vibhor48[/MENTION] both the branches are good.

The Placements @ the college are awesome.

----------


## vibhor48

[MENTION=91647]Monika.nsit_delhi[/MENTION]:Thankyou mam for answering,mam what do you think of PCT (Polymer and Chemical Technology) and ENE (Environment engg) at dtu,i know its the wrong thread to ask but mam what do you think about them,do they have any scope in india

----------


## osank

> @Monika.nsit_delhi  :Thankyou mam for answering,mam what do you think of PCT (Polymer and Chemical Technology) and ENE (Environment engg) at dtu,i know its the wrong thread to ask but mam what do you think about them,do they have any scope in india


Dude your preference order should be like this

NSIT ICE  (some seniors told me that placements for ICE is comparable to the placements for ECE at NSIT)

NSIT MPAE( as there is no mech at NSIT so it is called mech of NSIT, better branch to opt for than pct at DTU)

DTU PCT

DTU EP(heard from someone that average package for ep is near about 6.5 lpa this year but since it is a newer branch than pct so i have placed it below DTU pct)

DTU ENE( comes under civil department of DTU so obviously has nice placements......average package is increasing year by year....no doubt it will be among the top branches in few coming years)

BEST OF LUCK!!!!!

----------


## vibhor48

[MENTION=93575]osank[/MENTION] :S: ir actually i am expecting something in the range 170-180 marks(can increase or decrease as i dont know the exact marks as i gave it online),so i cant expect a good rank at this score and even if i become eligible for dtu/nsit i wont be able to get a good branch and would have to wait for the last rounds,therefore i was asking for the lower branches,i think ice or mpae is difficult for me to get seeing the last years cutoff,actually interested in computers but cant even think of it,i am very tensed as i have very less options to go for,sir what other colleges can i get in india other than dce/nsit,i have also filled thapar and jaypee(sorry for asking so many questions)

----------


## osank

> @osank ir actually i am expecting something in the range 170-180 marks(can increase or decrease as i dont know the exact marks as i gave it online),so i cant expect a good rank at this score and even if i become eligible for dtu/nsit i wont be able to get a good branch and would have to wait for the last rounds,therefore i was asking for the lower branches,i think ice or mpae is difficult for me to get seeing the last years cutoff,actually interested in computers but cant even think of it,i am very tensed as i have very less options to go for,sir what other colleges can i get in india other than dce/nsit,i have also filled thapar and jaypee(sorry for asking so many questions)


I would say wait for the results......if you get a rank around 15000 then you can get cs at NIT DELHI and THAPAR. Buddy you will surely get cs at JAYPEE NOIDA
BEST OF LUCK!!!!

----------


## swati mehra

how n where cn outside students register fr NSIT?pls rply asap!!

----------


## osank

> how n where cn outside students register fr NSIT?pls rply asap!!


you have to register here

http://nsit.nic.in/

----------


## vibhor48

[MENTION=93575]osank[/MENTION]: sir i had to ask one more question,sir when we get to fill our preferences in nsit/dtu as i wont be able to get top branches (cse,ece etc),so should i include this as my top priority though its pretty much sure i wont get it or should i keep them at the last and keep those branches on the top that i would expect to get,what should be my preference list like?

----------


## osank

> @osank  : sir i had to ask one more question,sir when we get to fill our preferences in nsit/dtu as i wont be able to get top branches (cse,ece etc),so should i include this as my top priority though its pretty much sure i wont get it or should i keep them at the last and keep those branches on the top that i would expect to get,what should be my preference list like?


it doesn't matter whether you keep cse,ece at top or at bottom,you will get a seat only if it is available at your rank......you want cse so your preference order should be like this

COE
IT
SOFTWARE
ECE
MECH
EEE
EE
CIVIL
AUTOMOTIVE
PIE
MCE
PCT
EP
ENE
BIO-TECH

----------


## vibhor48

[MENTION=93575]osank[/MENTION]: Thankyou sir and sorry for bothering you so much on every thread.

----------


## osank

> @osank  : Thankyou sir and sorry for bothering you so much on every thread.


always welcome buddy and always there to help you

----------


## swati mehra

but sir in the link provided by u it is given that "website will be tentatively operational by 14th june 2012"..so does that mean we will be able to apply for nsit only after 14th june??

----------


## google

sir i am getting 250 in aieee. Do i have chance to get mainstreams in nsit or dtu?If not please tell which are the best colleges at this score?i am from himachal general category .I am thinking about pec or iiit hyderabad .How are these as compared to top nits or nsit/dtu ?

----------


## osank

> but sir in the link provided by u it is given that "website will be tentatively operational by 14th june 2012"..so does that mean we will be able to apply for nsit only after 14th june??


Keep in touch with their websites and look for counselling schedule .....everything will be mentioned there........yes you have to apply for NSIT  after 14 june......

----------


## osank

> sir i am getting 250 in aieee. Do i have chance to get mainstreams in nsit or dtu?If not please tell which are the best colleges at this score?i am from himachal general category .I am thinking about pec or iiit hyderabad .How are these as compared to top nits or nsit/dtu ?


wait for the results......for mainstreams you need AIR<3000 for DTU /NSIT....In my opinion IIIT-H CSE is best among all the top NITs ,DTU and NSIT
I THINK IIIT-H(CSE)>NIT-T=NIT-W=DTU=NSIT>NIT-SURATHKAL>IIIT-H(ECE)>PEC

----------


## google

[QUOTE=osank;20575]wait for the results......for mainstreams you need AIR<3000 for DTU /NSIT....In my opinion IIIT-H CSE is best among all the top NITs ,DTU and NSIT
I THINK IIIT-H(CSE)>NIT-T=NIT-W=DTU=NSIT>NIT-SURATHKAL>IIIT-H(ECE)>PEC[/QUOTE
Thanx for the reply. can i expect rank in the range of 2000- 3000?

----------


## vikasisgood

what is mininmum qualification mrks required in secondary school

----------


## ritick

sir im getting a score of 232 in aieee 2012.
do i have ne chance to make it into NSIT ?
if yes den which possible streams ?
im from UP, gen category.

----------


## osank

> sir im getting a score of 232 in aieee 2012.
> do i have ne chance to make it into NSIT ?
> if yes den which possible streams ?
> im from UP, gen category.


Buddy see the cutoffs for last year

http://nsit.nic.in/Documents2011/27A...027.8.2011.pdf
and WAIT for the results.....
BEST OF LUCK!!!!
You have almost 100% chances for ICE and MPAE......for cse,ece,it I am not that sure

----------


## ritick

ok thanx a lot.  :): 

but wat is the scope of ICE ?
is it a new stream intoduced ??

----------


## osank

> ok thanx a lot. 
> 
> but wat is the scope of ICE ?
> is it a new stream intoduced ??


No it's not a new stream,started in 1989 at NSIT...see this
http://www.nsitonline.in/departments/ice.html

placements in GAIL,BHEL,IOCL etc.
palcements comparable to the placements in ECE branch
It is a very nice branch.....if you get it grab it...
BEST OF LUCK!!!!

----------


## yashica

i'm from general category n got 130 marks in aieee 2012..can i get admission in nsit..???

----------


## osank

> i'm from general category n got 130 marks in aieee 2012..can i get admission in nsit..???


Last year the last rank admitted at NSIT was approx.AIR-20800.... AT  this AIR marks were 170........so at 130 looking tough to get admission  at NSIT
BEST OF LUCK!!!!

----------


## yashica

n what abt DTU or any NIT...??? n if i gt arnd 150 abv dn...???

----------


## yashica

1 another ques also...mmm is there any state quota resrvatn for delhi heights..i mean state rank...????..plz rply soon...n thnx a lot..!!!!!

----------


## osank

> 1 another ques also...mmm is there any state quota resrvatn for delhi heights..i mean state rank...????..plz rply soon...n thnx a lot..!!!!!


At DTU and NSIT there is 85% reservation for DELHI students ..........at dtu last rank to be admitted was 24800 (bio-tech) that too when 23 obc seats were converted to general as there were no more obc candidates to apply for available seats but i don't think the same will happen this year too....so cutoff for dtu will be somewhere around AIR-20000 this year.......last year at AIR-20000 marks obtained were 172 ......so it is looking tough for you to get any branch at DTU this year.......but wait for the results as anything can happen

State ranks gives you an idea whether you will make it to DTU or NSIT .....there are approx 700 seats(for general) at DTU and approx 300 at NSIT(general).....so if you have state general category rank<1000,you becomes sure that you will get something at DTU or NSIT...ADMISSIONS ARE ONLY THROUGH AIR...

BEST OF LUCK!!!!

----------


## yashica

is there any govt. college in delhi where i cud get admission after scoring 130 abv marks in aieee 2012..?

----------


## yashica

where can i get aieee 2012 online exam answer key...???? plz tell me..!!

----------


## osank

> where can i get aieee 2012 online exam answer key...???? Plz tell me..!!


not available yet!!!!

---------- Post added at 10:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 PM ----------




> is there any govt. college in delhi where i cud get admission after scoring 130 abv marks in aieee 2012..?


It is difficult to get any govt. college at score of 130............you can apply for IIIT-Delhi is your percentege in 12th is above 80 ( check their website).........you can get govt.colleges like IGIT,USIT under IP UNIVERSITY IF YOU SCORE A GOOD RANK IN IP EXAM

----------


## 2coolbob

Please tell me what is the last date of filling form for NSIT? Is the last date ran out?? Last year, what was the cut off rank for an OBC student,outside Delhi to take admission in Instrumental & Control Engg.?

Also, Is there only one round of counseling happens in NSIT or do it also takes place in different rounds/phases as NIT's have?

----------


## osank

> Please tell me what is the last date of filling form for NSIT? Is the last date ran out?? Last year, what was the cut off rank for an OBC student,outside Delhi to take admission in Instrumental & Control Engg.?
> 
> Also, Is there only one round of counseling happens in NSIT or do it also takes place in different rounds/phases as NIT's have?


Filling of forms and registration will start from 14 June 2012.....
CUTOFF RANK was AIR-47667
COUNSELLING takes place in different phases which will be mentioned in their counselling schedule on 14 june 2012

VISIT THIS WEBSITE REGULARLY

http://nsit.nic.in/

----------


## 2coolbob

Thank You Sir. Also in ur opinion, which is better- NIT Allahabad or NSIT Delhi ?
Also what is the best stream i can get in NSIT with AIR 24000? I am an OBC student, outside Delhi.

----------


## osank

> Thank You Sir. Also in ur opinion, which is better- NIT Allahabad or NSIT Delhi ?


In my opinion, For coe and IT ,NSIT>NIT ALLAHABAD
NSIT ECE,BIOTECH = NIT ECE,BIOTECH
For all other branches NSIT>MNNIT ALLAHABAD

----------


## osank

> Thank You Sir. Also in ur opinion, which is better- NIT Allahabad or NSIT Delhi ?
> Also what is the best stream i can get in NSIT with AIR 24000? I am an OBC student, outside Delhi.


Considering the last year cutoffs you can get any branch at NSIT..............SO in my opinion go for NSIT COE
BEST OF LUCK!!

----------


## 2coolbob

Do you know what was the cut off rank (OBC, outside Delhi) for NSIT Delhi of the year 2010 for Instumental & Control Engg.?

----------


## osank

> Do you know what was the cut off rank (OBC, outside Delhi) for NSIT Delhi of the year 2010 for Instumental & Control Engg.?


What is your AIR this year???

----------


## devansh1994

I hace got AIR 10700 in AIEEE 2012 and i belong to general category. Do you think i have any chance of getting it in nsit ??!!

----------


## 2coolbob

AIR-28632.
I 'm interested in ICE too.

----------


## ash62

sir, im delhi sc and my rank is 1 lac 2 hundred. Lookin at last year's dtu ME (88,441) cutoff, i dont stand a chance in dtu with ME. But even still do i have any chances of getting ME ? Look at EE cutoff last year (1,07,435) . What are my chances of getting EE in dtu?

----------


## 2coolbob

Can u pls tell me what is package status of biotech in DTU n NSIT..? 
Where's better??

----------


## seeenam

hey anybody here .. ?? knock knock wanna ask something !!

----------


## vicky199489

can i get dtu cs with
marks -237
air overall-5500
state rank-624
in which round can i get dtu cs
is nsit cs possible

----------


## satvik123

i hav got rank 27841 in aieee 2012..m in obc cateogry and outside delhi....which branches can i get in nsit?????be it any round off counselling

----------


## yash goel

All India Rank --15680
State Rank(delhi) --Overall 1566 Category 1429


which streams can i expect at dtu and nsit??

----------


## mkhanna

Any chance for AIR 4936 GEN from UP to get CS, ECE, MPAE, EEE in NSIT?

----------


## Monika.nsit_delhi

[QUOTE=vicky199489;21867]can i get dtu cs with
marks -237
air overall-5500
state rank-624
in which round can i get dtu cs
is nsit cs possible[/QUOTE
]

I think u can get CS in the first or second itself

---------- Post added at 12:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:07 PM ----------




> i hav got rank 27841 in aieee 2012..m in obc cateogry and outside delhi....which branches can i get in nsit?????be it any round off counselling


 @satvik123   it seems a bit difficult

----------


## Rish99

I have 2599(open category) and 2399(gen category) rank in AIEEE. I am an outside delhi general candidate. Is it possible for me to get CSE at NSIT?

----------


## Monika.nsit_delhi

> Any chance for AIR 4936 GEN from UP to get CS, ECE, MPAE, EEE in NSIT?


[MENTION=112698]mkhanna[/MENTION] you have a fair chance

----------


## lavena

uptu mai girls waali rank kahin use hoti hai kya ??

----------


## Monika.nsit_delhi

> I have 2599(open category) and 2399(gen category) rank in AIEEE. I am an outside delhi general candidate. Is it possible for me to get CSE at NSIT?


[MENTION=99671]Rish99[/MENTION] you have a fair chance of getting CSE

----------


## Rish99

> @Rish99  you have a fair chance of getting CSE



Ok, thanks. 
If I get CSE at NIT Suratkal or Allahabad, should I consider taking IT at NSIT?

----------


## Monika.nsit_delhi

> Ok, thanks. 
> If I get CSE at NIT Suratkal or Allahabad, should I consider taking IT at NSIT?


[MENTION=99671]Rish99[/MENTION] I think yes because Delhi being the capital state of India has its own advantage and the college has a very good campus recruitment from companies like Google, Microsoft, Facebook etc .

So u should definitely consider this

----------


## saransh

Sir, can you please suggest me which is a better option b/w Automotive Eng from DTU and MPAE from NSIT??
I would be thankful to you...

----------


## osank

> Sir, can you please suggest me which is a better option b/w Automotive Eng from DTU and MPAE from NSIT??
> I would be thankful to you...


BUDDY GO WITH AUTOMOTIVE ENGG from DTU ... having a nice future ahead

---------- Post added at 07:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:49 AM ----------




> Ok, thanks. 
> If I get CSE at NIT Suratkal or Allahabad, should I consider taking IT at NSIT?


See if you get CSE at NSIT then go with it ............otherwise CSE at NIT surathkal=CSE at NIT ALLAHABAD> IT at NSIT

---------- Post added at 07:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:50 AM ----------

[QUOTE=Monika.nsit_delhi;21946]


> can i get dtu cs with
> marks -237
> air overall-5500
> state rank-624
> in which round can i get dtu cs
> is nsit cs possible[/QUOTE
> ]
> 
> I think u can get CS in the first or second itself
> ...


Mam why it is difficult..he belongs to obc branch ,he can get any branch of his choice

---------- Post added at 07:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:53 AM ----------




> Any chance for AIR 4936 GEN from UP to get CS, ECE, MPAE, EEE in NSIT?


There is no EEE at NSIT but of the choices you provided you will get MPAE for sure..
BEST OF LUCK!!!

---------- Post added at 07:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:56 AM ----------




> Any chance for AIR 4936 GEN from UP to get CS, ECE, MPAE, EEE in NSIT?


There is no EEE at NSIT but of the choices you provided you will get MPAE for sure..
BEST OF LUCK!!!

---------- Post added at 08:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:58 AM ----------




> All India Rank --15680
> State Rank(delhi) --Overall 1566 Category 1429
> 
> 
> which streams can i expect at dtu and nsit??


At this rank you can expect ICE,MPAE,BIO-TECH at NSIT and PIE,AUTOMOTIVE,MCE,EP,ENE,PCT,BIO-TECH at DTU
BEST OF LUCK!!!

---------- Post added at 08:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:02 AM ----------




> can i get dtu cs with
> marks -237
> air overall-5500
> state rank-624
> in which round can i get dtu cs
> is nsit cs possible


NSIT COE chances are 50%
You will get DTU CS for sure,may be in third round itself
BEST OF LUCK!!!

----------


## aryan0803

osank sir i got air 19210 and belongs to obc category from outside delhi...............can i get any branhes at dtu or nsit.if yes....which one?

----------


## yash goel

how is ICE and MPAE in nsit in terms of faculty, placements and future prospects???

----------


## vicky199489

i got  air 5510 this year...i m from delhi.......i will get cs acc to last year cut offs
bt my delhi rank is 624 ...isnt this too high this year...compared to air 5510....wont it affect chance of getting cs there........plz reply

also plz suggest.....pilani electronics n instrumentation r dtu cs

----------


## devansh1994

I hace got AIR 10700 in AIEEE 2012 and i belong to general category. Do you think i have any chance of getting INFORMATION TECHNOLOGY in nsit ??!! what other streams can i expect at this rank ??
Please reply.

----------


## sartaj10

suppose i fill in 3 choices in nsit.. 1.cse 2.ece and 3.ice...and in 1st round i get ice.. should i take it just to reserve my seat?and i deposit my money ... and hope that i'll get cse in later rounds??if i take up ice... will they consider me for cse/ece??

----------


## gaknit66

Can i get nsit at 23000 obc cat.

---------- Post added at 02:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:12 AM ----------

I got 23400 rank. Belong to obc outside delhi. Which branch can i get at nsit. .and nit nagpur c.s or nsit cs. Which shud i chos

----------


## nitiarora

> how is ICE and MPAE in nsit in terms of faculty, placements and future prospects???


[MENTION=103931]yash goel[/MENTION] Faculties of NSIT are very experienced and renowned.

----------


## nitiarora

> Can i get nsit at 23000 obc cat.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:12 AM ----------
> 
> I got 23400 rank. Belong to obc outside delhi. Which branch can i get at nsit. .and nit nagpur c.s or nsit cs. Which shud i chos


@*gaknit66 
* 
I Believe that you have a very rare chance as per last years cutoff in NSIT and VNIT Nagpur

----------


## nitiarora

> I hace got AIR 10700 in AIEEE 2012 and i belong to general category. Do you think i have any chance of getting INFORMATION TECHNOLOGY in nsit ??!! what other streams can i expect at this rank ??
> Please reply.


[MENTION=114687]devansh1994[/MENTION] I don't think so.

----------


## gaknit66

But as per nsit official web . Last year cutoff for c.s for outsider obc was 35000. Pls reply on dis

----------


## Monika.nsit_delhi

> But as per nsit official web . Last year cutoff for c.s for outsider obc was 35000. Pls reply on dis


[MENTION=116230]gaknit66[/MENTION] you have a very decent chance of getting admission this year

----------


## gaknit66

Monika but niti arora said k i hav a rare chance only. Whom to blv.  And tel me is nsit c.s a better option than vnit c.s

----------


## Monika.nsit_delhi

> Monika but niti arora said k i hav a rare chance only. Whom to blv.  And tel me is nsit c.s a better option than vnit c.s


[MENTION=116230]gaknit66[/MENTION] don't worry I have a better idea then her being from the same college, I believe that u will definitely get CS here.

----------


## aryan0803

hey i got air 19216 and obc rank 3424.......nd belongs to outside delhi region.........do i stand chance of getting any branch in nsit or dtu? if yes which one

----------


## google

got AIR 4128.I am from himachal. Do i have a chance of ece in NSIT / DTU?or should i leave filling up their forms?

----------


## jatin1994

---------- Post added at 05:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:01 AM ----------

sir....i got air 4005..state rank 472 ....i ll b getting cs in both dtu & nsit...wrt previous year cutoffs....i am from delhi general category....plzz tel which one is better...many have told me to got to dtu...some to nsit....what shud i do..?..........i myself wanted to join nsit since cutoffs are better there...but sir nsit great packages are low & nsit is always behind the dtu rankings...plzz tel which one shud i join...i am confused...plzz reply soon asap as counciling is going to start sooner....

----------


## vishal.tomer

i belong to general category nd i hv got air 1027 in aieee.... i m interested in cs, ece and mech...pls tell me which college i shall choose among dtu and nsit and bits(mech..score-318)
pls tell me order of preference

----------


## Monika.nsit_delhi

> hey i got air 19216 and obc rank 3424.......nd belongs to outside delhi region.........do i stand chance of getting any branch in nsit or dtu? if yes which one


 @aryan0803   you can easily get any branch except Bio Technology.

---------- Post added at 12:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:03 PM ----------




> got AIR 4128.I am from himachal. Do i have a chance of ece in NSIT / DTU?or should i leave filling up their forms?


 @google   I believe you should fill the form of DTU for sure.

---------- Post added at 12:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:07 PM ----------




> ---------- Post added at 05:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:01 AM ----------
> 
> sir....i got air 4005..state rank 472 ....i ll b getting cs in both dtu & nsit...wrt previous year cutoffs....i am from delhi general category....plzz tel which one is better...many have told me to got to dtu...some to nsit....what shud i do..?..........i myself wanted to join nsit since cutoffs are better there...but sir nsit great packages are low & nsit is always behind the dtu rankings...plzz tel which one shud i join...i am confused...plzz reply soon asap as counciling is going to start sooner....


 @jatin1994   I believe you should go for NSIT first.

---------- Post added at 12:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:09 PM ----------




> i belong to general category nd i hv got air 1027 in aieee.... i m interested in cs, ece and mech...pls tell me which college i shall choose among dtu and nsit and bits(mech..score-318)
> pls tell me order of preference


 @vishal.tomer  22733 if u are getting admission in NSIT then I believe you should go for it first then DTU then BITS expect if it is Pilani campus which comes first for sure but you should always listen to ur call this is only a suggestion so all the best buddy  :):

----------


## aryan0803

[MENTION=3229]monika[/MENTION].......till which round i will get ece in nsit?

----------


## kumarsinhaaman

vit cse or branches at 15105 in dtu or nsit. please reply quickly. extrmely tensed

----------


## vishal.tomer

thnxxx for previous reply... can u also tell me approx. avg package for coe this year nd also few higher ones

----------


## kumarsinhaaman

vitt cse or branches at 15105 in dtu or nsit. please reply quickly. extrmely tensed

----------


## Monika.nsit_delhi

> vit cse or branches at 15105 in dtu or nsit. please reply quickly. extrmely tensed


[MENTION=105961]kumarsinhaaman[/MENTION] wat is ur category?

---------- Post added at 02:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:38 PM ----------




> thnxxx for previous reply... can u also tell me approx. avg package for coe this year nd also few higher ones


[MENTION=109546]vishal.tomer[/MENTION] if u are getting BITS Pilani then go for it first else u can follow the hierarchy I have mentioned earlier.  

the average package for CSE is 5.6 lakh and the highest package is 22 lakh

----------


## kumarsinhaaman

delhi general category

---------- Post added at 05:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:37 PM ----------

[MENTION=2872]monica[/MENTION].nsit_delhi delhi general category

----------


## Monika.nsit_delhi

> delhi general category
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:37 PM ----------
> 
>  @monica  .nsit_delhi delhi general category


[MENTION=105961]kumarsinhaaman[/MENTION] I dont think so
that u can get NSIT or DTU at this rank.

----------


## bhavukarora

my air is 4049.. can i get nsit cs???... del gen

---------- Post added at 05:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:52 PM ----------

[MENTION=91647]Monika.nsit_delhi[/MENTION] plz help... my state rank overall is 476 but air is 4049... can i get nsit cs at this rank????????

----------


## Monika.nsit_delhi

> my air is 4049.. can i get nsit cs???... del gen
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:52 PM ----------
> 
>  @Monika.nsit_delhi   plz help... my state rank overall is 476 but air is 4049... can i get nsit cs at this rank????????


[MENTION=99123]bhavukarora[/MENTION] I believe you have an outside chance of getting admission in Spot round but don't worry if not NSIT then I believe you will easily get admission in DTU.

----------


## google

[
---------- Post added at 12:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:03 PM ----------


 @google   I believe you should fill the form of DTU for sure.

---------- Post added at 12:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:07 PM ----------




---------- Post added at 12:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:09 PM ---------

 which branch can i expect in dtu  ?any chance of ece?this year ranks have gone low at marks slab 245-260 as i got 4128 rank but as per last year stats i should have got 2000 rank..this has really worried me a lot

----------


## Monika.nsit_delhi

> [
> ---------- Post added at 12:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:03 PM ----------
> 
> 
>  @google   I believe you should fill the form of DTU for sure.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:07 PM ----------
> 
> 
> ...


[MENTION=104179]google[/MENTION] I believe you can get any branch of ur choice. So Chill

----------


## Rish99

Hello, I have AIR 2599 in AIEEE, and I am an outside delhi general candidate. Well, I read the counselling schedule for NSIT and DTU, and I'm a little confused now. I only want CSE, and I'm pretty sure I won't get it in NSIT or DTU in first round. But I'm sure I'll get a seat in both NSIT and DTU in some branch in first round. Now, according to the counselling procedure, even if I don't want that branch, do I still have to go to NSIT and DTU campus for first round counselling? Can I not put it on upgradation online from my house? And do I have to go there for every round of counselling? I live in Bhopal, and coming to Delhi everytime for counselling is very difficult for me. So please temme asap, I need to book tickets. I tried to call their helpline, but it is coming out of reach since yesterday. I really am tired of their poor service. 

And is branch upgradation after 1st year allowed? I mean, if I take up some branch other than CSE (which I want), will they upgrade me to CSE after 1st year if I perform well?

Please reply asap.

----------


## Monika.nsit_delhi

> Hello, I have AIR 2599 in AIEEE, and I am an outside delhi general candidate. Well, I read the counselling schedule for NSIT and DTU, and I'm a little confused now. I only want CSE, and I'm pretty sure I won't get it in NSIT or DTU in first round. But I'm sure I'll get a seat in both NSIT and DTU in some branch in first round. Now, according to the counselling procedure, even if I don't want that branch, do I still have to go to NSIT and DTU campus for first round counselling? Can I not put it on upgradation online from my house? And do I have to go there for every round of counselling? I live in Bhopal, and coming to Delhi everytime for counselling is very difficult for me. So please temme asap, I need to book tickets. I tried to call their helpline, but it is coming out of reach since yesterday. I really am tired of their poor service. 
> 
> And is branch upgradation after 1st year allowed? I mean, if I take up some branch other than CSE (which I want), will they upgrade me to CSE after 1st year if I perform well?
> 
> Please reply asap.


[MENTION=99671]Rish99[/MENTION] If you are locking the choices and u are allotted a seat than u have to report at the reporting center and there only u can exercise ur upgradation options after document verification as far as upgradation is concerned it purely depends upon ur performance and availability of seats in that particular branch .

----------


## Rish99

> @Rish99  If you are locking the choices and u are allotted a seat than u have to report at the reporting center and there only u can exercise ur upgradation options after document verification as far as upgradation is concerned it purely depends upon ur performance and availability of seats in that particular branch .


Ok. So that means I'll have to go to Delhi for all rounds of counselling. Oh my god.  :(: 

Anyways, thanks.

----------


## google

> @google   I believe you can get any branch of ur choice. So Chill


but i am from outside delhi general category ...how can i get branch of my choice ???????

----------


## Monika.nsit_delhi

> but i am from outside delhi general category ...how can i get branch of my choice ???????


[MENTION=104179]google[/MENTION] u can get any branch of ur choice except ece and coe as per last year's cutoff and it goes to spot round they u have an outside chance of getting these branches also.... :):

----------


## google

what about mechanicl??????

----------


## Monika.nsit_delhi

> what about mechanicl??????


[MENTION=104179]google[/MENTION] I think u can definitely get it  :):

----------


## google

Thanx then i am sure to get ece, cs at pec ,,may be ece at mnnitand as you are saying mechanical at dtu may be possible ...Which is the best choice considering placement packages  ?????please reply

----------


## Monika.nsit_delhi

> Thanx then i am sure to get ece, cs at pec ,,may be ece at mnnitand as you are saying mechanical at dtu may be possible ...Which is the best choice considering placement packages  ?????please reply


[MENTION=104179]google[/MENTION] both the colleges are good.

----------


## google

both means pec and DTU??

----------


## osank

> Thanx then i am sure to get ece, cs at pec ,,may be ece at mnnitand as you are saying mechanical at dtu may be possible ...Which is the best choice considering placement packages  ?????please reply


In my opinion your preference order should be like this
Mech at DTU>ECE at MNNIT>CS,ECE at PEC

----------


## 2coolbob

Whats difference between Automative Engg @ DTU & Manufacturing Process and Automation Engg @ NSIT ??
Is they basically the same branch??

----------


## google

> In my opinion your preference order should be like this
> Mech at DTU>ECE at MNNIT>CS,ECE at PEC


are you sure i can get mech at dtu at air 4128?i am from outside delhi general...i thought the cutoff for last year was <3000 for mechanical.

----------


## osank

> are you sure i can get mech at dtu at air 4128?i am from outside delhi general...i thought the cutoff for last year was <3000 for mechanical.


At AIR-4128 chances are really less for mech at DTU as it is one of the most demanding branch at DTU.................so if you get ECE at MNNIT then go for it without any second thought

BEST OF LUCK!!!

----------


## 2coolbob

Whats difference between Automative Engg @ DTU & Manufacturing Process and Automation Engg @ NSIT ??
Is they basically the same branch??

----------


## google

> At AIR-4128 chances are really less for mech at DTU as it is one of the most demanding branch at DTU.................so if you get ECE at MNNIT then go for it without any second thought
> 
> BEST OF LUCK!!!


I am confused as Monika mam is saying i will get mech at DTU and you are saying no chance...

----------


## osank

> I am confused as Monika mam is saying i will get mech at DTU and you are saying no chance...


SEE ,the last year , mech closed at AIR-2352 and your AIR-4128........................so how can you get mech at DTU
SEE THE LAST YEAR CUTOFFS
http://dtuadmissions.nic.in/Document..._YEAR_2011.pdf
This list is final upgradation list released in MARCH 2012 after internal sliding.................................SO BUDDY EVEN AFTER INTERNAL SLIDING CUTOFF REACHED JUST TO 2352

----------


## osank

> Whats difference between Automative Engg @ DTU & Manufacturing Process and Automation Engg @ NSIT ??
> Is they basically the same branch??


ABOUT MPAE you can get info from here

http://www.nsitonline.in/departments/mpae.html
*
THIS IS ABOUT AUTOMOTIVE ENGINEERING DEPARTMENT OF DTU


The department possesses modern laboratories equipped with latest        experimental set-ups and research facilities for instrumentation, experimental        stress analysis, strength of materials, fluid mechanics, I.C. engines, automotive        engineering, robotics, heat transfer, solar energy, flexible manufacturing        system, computational fluid dynamics supported by software like view-flex,        CAD-CAM and I.C. engine design. Cad Lab has softwares like NX-LAD, NXCAM,        AUTOCAD Inventor, Catia, Techomatix, Abqus, Lsydyna, NX-Nartran,        Hypermesh, Hyperworks, MD-ADAMS, Dynaform etc. Fluent software is        available in the CFD centre.*

----------


## google

Which will be the best options for me at air 4128 regarding placements?

----------


## osank

> Which will be the best options for me at air 4128 regarding placements?


In my opinion ECE at MNNIT is the best option for you

----------


## google

What about cs or ece at pec ?

----------


## osank

> What about cs or ece at pec ?


Since you are from chandigarh you are more inclined towards PEC but placement wise ECE at MNNIT>>ECE at PEC.......................SO YOU SHOULD GO WITH MNNIT

----------


## kumarsinhaaman

ice automotive or mpae or cs at nit delhi. air 15105. have no particular interest. please reply

----------


## vishal.tomer

mnnit allahbaad cse vs nsit cse ???

----------


## gaknit66

23400 outsid delhi obc.  By which round can i get c.s at nsit.

----------


## osank

> mnnit allahbaad cse vs nsit cse ???


nsit cse> mnnit cse

---------- Post added at 10:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 AM ----------




> 23400 outsid delhi obc.  By which round can i get c.s at nsit.


I think you have to wait till the third round or max fourth round

BEST OF LUCK!!!!

----------


## gaknit66

Hey round 4 kab tak hota hai. Btw r u sure dat i wil get c.s at nsit

----------


## osank

> Hey round 4 kab tak hota hai. Btw r u sure dat i wil get c.s at nsit


I think it will take place in the last week of july........................last year it closed at AIR-35893,so i think you should get it

----------


## 2coolbob

Sir, Isnt it that last year cut off rank went unexpectedly got very high.previous years like In 2010,2009, all branches(even biotech) for outside Delhi, OBC students was closed till the AIR  of 12000..!!
 I also think it is very unlikely to happen same this year, upto 15k all branches should be closed, i guess  :(:

----------


## Monika.nsit_delhi

> Sir, Isnt it that last year cut off rank went unexpectedly got very high.previous years like In 2010,2009, all branches(even biotech) for outside Delhi, OBC students was closed till the AIR  of 12000..!!
>  I also think it is very unlikely to happen same this year, upto 15k all branches should be closed, i guess


[MENTION=94957]2coolbob[/MENTION] that is so true dont worry I hope it goes ur way all the best  :(y):

----------


## abhi_badbrain

Hi... i got 13097 AIR in AIEEE and I belong to Punjab.. Can I get Instrumentation and Control Engg (ICE) trade in NSIT ?

Please reply asap...

----------


## Monika.nsit_delhi

> Hi... i got 13097 AIR in AIEEE and I belong to Punjab.. Can I get Instrumentation and Control Engg (ICE) trade in NSIT ?
> 
> Please reply asap...


[MENTION=100579]abhi_badbrain[/MENTION] you can only get that too in the last round

----------


## osank

> Sir, Isnt it that last year cut off rank went unexpectedly got very high.previous years like In 2010,2009, all branches(even biotech) for outside Delhi, OBC students was closed till the AIR  of 12000..!!
>  I also think it is very unlikely to happen same this year, upto 15k all branches should be closed, i guess


Yes very true but nothing can be predicted ................Just hope everything goes in your favour

BEST OF LUCK!!!!

----------


## gaknit66

Bt i heard dat last year was d first time when seats here wer filld thru aieee ranks. Is dat tru?

----------


## Rohit21122012

got 1500 rank in aieee 
confused among dce, nsit ,nit trichy, nit warangal,nit surathkal, "mnit allahabad".
and suggest the best stream in one of these.
I have no specific interest
also suggest why electronics or ece has a poor placement record (in any institute) wheras cut offs are comparable or even better than cse
-do consider I am a North Indian-

----------


## sartaj10

hi! I got AIR 5424 in AIEEE... i am getting all streams at DCE and all streams at NSIT except CSE... I wanted to ask that is ECE at NSIT is better than DCE??? Also... since i didn't take up Computers in 12th... will i face a problem if i choose CSE at DCE(eg. i wont be able to understand?) ... should i take up a course in basic programming languages before joining college??

----------


## osank

> Bt i heard dat last year was d first time when seats here wer filld thru aieee ranks. Is dat tru?


Admissions on the basis of AIEEE AIR were started in 2010 at both DTU and NSIT

----------


## osank

> got 1500 rank in aieee 
> confused among dce, nsit ,nit trichy, nit warangal,nit surathkal, "mnit allahabad".
> and suggest the best stream in one of these.
> I have no specific interest
> also suggest why electronics or ece has a poor placement record (in any institute) wheras cut offs are comparable or even better than cse
> -do consider I am a North Indian-


Since you are a North Indian I would suggest you to go for either for NSIT COE or DTU COE....................................Placement wise NSIT COE = DTU COE but faculty wise NSIT COE > DTU COE.....................................................No yaar ECE doesn't has poor placement record, it is behind COE only in terms of highest package offered..............................but as far as average package is concerned it is not far behind COE.......................So if you don't like computers you can go for NSIT ECE........................................So choice is yours

BEST OF LUCK!!!!!

----------


## osank

> hi! I got AIR 5424 in AIEEE... i am getting all streams at DCE and all streams at NSIT except CSE... I wanted to ask that is ECE at NSIT is better than DCE??? Also... since i didn't take up Computers in 12th... will i face a problem if i choose CSE at DCE(eg. i wont be able to understand?) ... should i take up a course in basic programming languages before joining college??


See, you will have to study C language and HTML in first and second semester respectively no matter which branch do you have.................so will become familiar with some computer languages..............................Yes you can take course in basic programming languages , it will help you a lot

In my opinion grab COE at DCE since placements are really awesome this year.................................COE at DCE > ECE at NSIT

BEST OF LUCK!!!!

----------


## gaknit66

So wit 23400outside delhi obc rank. Do i stand ny chance as per 2010 cutoff

----------


## Monika.nsit_delhi

> So wit 23400outside delhi obc rank. Do i stand ny chance as per 2010 cutoff


@gaknitt I believe yes u can

----------


## gaknit66

So does it mean dat in 2010 also a 23000 rank holdr got c.s der in outside obc cat

----------


## 2coolbob

> So does it mean dat in 2010 also a 23000 rank holdr got c.s der in outside obc cat


See by yourself http://www.nsit.collegecutoff.com/ns...toff_2010.aspx

----------


## manishb

i got 12700 rank in aieee2012 ...i have interest in mechanical..... what should i prefer ...MPAE(NSIT)..or..ICE(NSIT)...??

----------


## osank

> i got 12700 rank in aieee2012 ...i have interest in mechanical..... what should i prefer ...MPAE(NSIT)..or..ICE(NSIT)...??


If you have interest in mech , then you can go for MPAE.....................as there is no mech at NSIT , MPAE is called mech of NSIT..................................But placement wise ICE>MPAE

BEST OF LUCK!!!!!!!!!

----------


## supertracer12

i am a big tym fun loving prankster who managed to get an AIR 14626...i want to have fun in college attending fests and participating in competetions as i am more into co-curricular actvts....i have d choices of civil(spot rnd)/auto/pct at dtu or mpae/ice at nsit...i guess m intrestd in programing and into wiring and gadgets and stuffs lyk dat..:p....help me which branch shud i go for...considering my interests....!!!

----------


## kumarsinhaaman

ICE at NSIT or it from iiit amethi campus.in terms of future propects

----------


## Monika.nsit_delhi

> ICE at NSIT or it from iiit amethi campus.in terms of future propects


[MENTION=105961]kumarsinhaaman[/MENTION] it now totally depends on ur interest

----------


## osank

> ICE at NSIT or it from iiit amethi campus.in terms of future propects


Go for ICE at NSIT( it is an established branch at an well established college)

----------


## parthChopra

1> Do any of you know students from ICE at NSIT who've gone to some top US colleges for further studies? Is its course structure acceptable at these places?
2> How is ICE different from ECE/EEE in terms of placements & scope for research?

P.S. I intend to have a research career and I have the option of ICE at NSIT & Engineering Physics at DTU with an AIR of 13,528.

----------


## 2coolbob

I am confused about this medical fitness certificate thing asked by NSIT/DTU. What i really have to do for this?? I mean will a registered doctor provide me a geniune certificate of his own or should i take print out of medical cert. format given on DTU/NSIT website n ask a registered doctor to attest that print out papers only. 

I know this is out of thread but please help me if u have some idea..!!

----------


## osank

> I am confused about this medical fitness certificate thing asked by NSIT/DTU. What i really have to do for this?? I mean will a registered doctor provide me a geniune certificate of his own or should i take print out of medical cert. format given on DTU/NSIT website n ask a registered doctor to attest that print out papers only. 
> 
> I know this is out of thread but please help me if u have some idea..!!


Just take the print out and get it attested from any registered doctor

----------


## google

For furthur studies (m tech or mba)  Which branch in b.tech will be most suitable for me?I have interest in gadget like stuffs..by the way i got AIR 4128 in aieee and am not willing to go for mnnit allahabad.also suggest colleges in north india..

----------


## osank

> For furthur studies (m tech or mba)  Which branch in b.tech will be most suitable for me?I have interest in gadget like stuffs..by the way i got AIR 4128 in aieee and am not willing to go for mnnit allahabad.also suggest colleges in north india..


Buddy if you want to do MBA then join NSIT without any second thought as many of the NSITians make it to IIMs or other reputed MBA colleges ( environment there is suitable for you)
So in my opinion join NSIT

----------


## adithecoolestofall

My air is 17375, iam looking for mpae in nsit......
. According to previous year's list i would get it.. :O: 
. But this year since state ranks are higher at a particular air for delhi.... :=(: 
 is it possible to get mpae!! :(think):

----------


## Monika.nsit_delhi

> My air is 17375, iam looking for mpae in nsit......
> . According to previous year's list i would get it..
> . But this year since state ranks are higher at a particular air for delhi....
>  is it possible to get mpae!!


@*adithecoolestofall we can also tell you according to last years cutoff 


For this year we can only wish u good luck

*

----------


## jainatishya93

i got 2088 rank in aieee can i get cs in nsit and if yes then by which round,i am from outside delhi catogery

----------


## Monika.nsit_delhi

> i got 2088 rank in aieee can i get cs in nsit and if yes then by which round,i am from outside delhi catogery


which category?

----------


## osank

> i got 2088 rank in aieee can i get cs in nsit and if yes then by which round,i am from outside delhi catogery


Buddy, you will surely get CS at NSIT by the third round or max fourth round :(party):

----------


## google

> Buddy if you want to do MBA then join NSIT without any second thought as many of the NSITians make it to IIMs or other reputed MBA colleges ( environment there is suitable for you)
> So in my opinion join NSIT


But which branch will i get at AIR 4128..I can wait for last rounds also..

----------


## osank

> But which branch will i get at AIR 4128..I can wait for last rounds also..


You belongs to OUTSIDE-DELHI GENERAL CATEGORY?????????

If yes, then except COE,ECE you can get anything there as per the last year cutoffs.............................So in my opinion , take IT there

----------


## google

Will it be wise to take IT in nsit if i am getting ece , cs at other reputed collegeslike pec?What is the major difference in IT and cs , ece in terms of studies?

----------


## osank

> Will it be wise to take IT in nsit if i am getting ece , cs at other reputed collegeslike pec?What is the major difference in IT and cs , ece in terms of studies?


see what YOU HAVE TO DO in ECE here
http://www.nsitonline.in/departments/ece.html
see the syllabus of IT here
http://www.nsitonline.in/it/syllabus-it-menu-91.html
syllabus of COE is
http://www.nsitonline.in/coe/syllabus.html

DIFFERENCE BETWEEN COE and IT 
http://www.nsitonline.in/departments/it.html

Buddy, placement wise IT at NSIT is a better option than CSE,ECE at PEC .......................for further studies also NSIT>PEC ( as i have told you already about MBA)
So, my vote goes to NSIT.........................
BEST OF LUCK!!!!

----------


## google

Do you have any info about the branch change option after 1 year in NSIT ?and how difficult is that?

----------


## Monika.nsit_delhi

> Do you have any info about the branch change option after 1 year in NSIT ?and how difficult is that?


See mostly it depends upon your performance in the first year and yes its not that easy.

----------


## google

One last query Will you provide the package details of IT and ece at NSIT stream wise

----------


## Monika.nsit_delhi

> One last query Will you provide the package details of IT and ece at NSIT stream wise


[MENTION=104179]google[/MENTION] I can tell u that for IT/computers the package is between 3 to 16 lakhs for ece i cannot tell you the exact figures but yes it is also very good

----------


## google

> see what YOU HAVE TO DO in ECE here
> http://www.nsitonline.in/departments/ece.html
> see the syllabus of IT here
> http://www.nsitonline.in/it/syllabus-it-menu-91.html
> syllabus of COE is
> http://www.nsitonline.in/coe/syllabus.html
> 
> DIFFERENCE BETWEEN COE and IT 
> http://www.nsitonline.in/departments/it.html
> ...


Can you tell me the number of students (approx) of IT branch in NSIT that were placed at packages of more than 10 lacs????

----------


## adithecoolestofall

> @*adithecoolestofall we can also tell you according to last years cutoff For this year we can only wish u good luck*


Shall i wait for open house cum admissions in nsit for admission there ??PLS REPLY FAST !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WHAT HAPPENED ??????

----------


## google

reply fast please...........................................................

----------


## osank

> Can you tell me the number of students (approx) of IT branch in NSIT that were placed at packages of more than 10 lacs????


See, buddy NSIT don't disclose their placement statistics ......Only the one who is presently studying at NSIT can tell you about that....................I can only tell you that average package for IT is about 8 lpa

----------


## speed lover

sir I am getting MPAE in NSIT and AE in DTU .
can you plz help me in choosing between these two .

----------


## vicky199489

what the hell ...dtu coe 1440...nsit coe 1785......i did nt filled for nsit  :(: ...is nsit cutoff will be better this year than dtu..hv i filled nsit ..will coe be getable at 5510

----------


## google

> @google   I can tell u that for IT/computers the package is between 3 to 16 lakhs for ece i cannot tell you the exact figures but yes it is also very good


mam, What about average package in IT ????

----------


## devansh1994

I am getting 
DTU IT
NSIT IT
IIIT Allahabad IT


I am a delhi general category candidate.
What should i prefer ?!?
I have read that placements of iiit allahabad were awesome this year.... 
Also, i may get hostel at DTU (dont ask how) .. so thats a factor i guess !
PLEASE HELP.
REALLY TENSED !!

----------


## koolkroocer

> I am getting 
> DTU IT
> NSIT IT
> IIIT Allahabad IT
> 
> 
> I am a delhi general category candidate.
> What should i prefer ?!?
> I have read that placements of iiit allahabad were awesome this year.... 
> ...


Hi  @devansh1994  ,
I think you should go for NSIT IT coz you are from Delhi, also the placements of NSIT are very good.
If I were you then I would surely go for NSIT IT.

----------


## google

I have heard that IT is not that good a stream as compared to cse or ece .is that true?

----------


## google

Why is no one replying????

----------


## koolkroocer

> I have heard that IT is not that good a stream as compared to cse or ece .is that true?


Hi [MENTION=104179]google[/MENTION] ,
no stream is bad or good it totally depend on interest of the student, and if you are talking about the placements then it depends on the college in which you are studying. I suggest that go for the stream of your interest.

----------


## speed lover

I am getting nsit ice and dtu automotive.
plz help me out in choosing one of the above two.
plz plz plz plz helm me  :S:  :(:

----------


## kumarsinhaaman

whats the avg. package for ICE.does ICE has scope in india.

----------


## Rish99

I have been allotted IT in both NSIT and DTU. I have AIR 2599, outside delhi general. I am assuming, I might get NIT Surathkal CSE in 4th round of AIEEE, and probably COE in NSIT by 4th or 5th round. 

What should I prefer:
NSIT IT vs DTU IT vs NIT Surathkal CSE vs NSIT COE?

If I don't get NSIT COE, then what should I prefer from the other 3?

Also, if I don't get NIT Surathkal CSE and NSIT COE, what should I choose between NSIT IT and DTU IT?

I have BITS Pilani Civil, but I am not interested in anything apart from computers, so I have given up on BITS Pilani.

Please reply fast.

----------


## koolkroocer

> I am getting nsit ice and dtu automotive.
> plz help me out in choosing one of the above two.
> plz plz plz plz helm me


Hi  @speed lover  ,
if you compare NSIT and DTU , then NSIT is better. but i advice you to choose the branch in which you have intrest.
all the best





> I have been allotted IT in both NSIT and DTU. I have AIR 2599, outside delhi general. I am assuming, I might get NIT Surathkal CSE in 4th round of AIEEE, and probably COE in NSIT by 4th or 5th round. 
> 
> What should I prefer:
> NSIT IT vs DTU IT vs NIT Surathkal CSE vs NSIT COE?
> 
> If I don't get NSIT COE, then what should I prefer from the other 3?
> 
> Also, if I don't get NIT Surathkal CSE and NSIT COE, what should I choose between NSIT IT and DTU IT?
> 
> ...


Hi ,
If you can get CSE at NIT Surathkal then it is the best. But if you dont get it then go for NSIT IT.
NIT>NSIT>DTU descending order of priority.

----------


## osank

> I am getting nsit ice and dtu automotive.
> plz help me out in choosing one of the above two.
> plz plz plz plz helm me


Go with NSIT ICE

---------- Post added at 11:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:09 AM ----------




> i have been allotted it in both nsit and dtu. I have air 2599, outside delhi general. I am assuming, i might get nit surathkal cse in 4th round of aieee, and probably coe in nsit by 4th or 5th round. 
> 
> What should i prefer:
> Nsit it vs dtu it vs nit surathkal cse vs nsit coe?
> 
> If i don't get nsit coe, then what should i prefer from the other 3?
> 
> Also, if i don't get nit surathkal cse and nsit coe, what should i choose between nsit it and dtu it?
> 
> ...


nsit coe = nit surathkal cse >nsit it> dtu it

----------


## tarun007

any1 knew about refund rule of NSIT in 2011

----------


## asdfghjklzxcvbnm

hi i am getting coe in both nsit and dtu .
Which should i go for??????????????? 
and this ?marks are true as i am in great fix.
plz help

----------


## jatin1994

hey guys !! i belong to delhi gen..is nsit coe possible at aieee air 4005 & state rank 472?....plzz reply asap odrwise i have to go 4 dtu or bit mesra....

----------


## jatin1994

found it here !!!!    http://ebookbrowse.com/refund-rule-pdf-d264705137

----------


## sushpolite

CAn sum1 tell me the ranking of DTU  v/s NSIT  v/s Top NIT's. like that of nit-w ,nit trichy..??.???? pleasee....reply...???? which 1's better..??? How to judge ???

----------


## tarun007

[MENTION=117471]jatin1994[/MENTION] thanks buddy.....

----------


## osank

> CAn sum1 tell me the ranking of DTU  v/s NSIT  v/s Top NIT's. like that of nit-w ,nit trichy..??.???? pleasee....reply...???? which 1's better..??? How to judge ???


These are almost comparable , so prefer the college in which you are getting the branch of your interest

BEST OF LUCK!!!!!!!1

----------


## 2coolbob

Do anyone know how to get duplicate score card. I mean where to deposite money n send the letter. I have to know the procedure Pls help.

----------


## saurabhxaviers

i m geting manufacturing process and automation eng at nsit now plz tell me about the placements in this branch and average package

---------- Post added at 08:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:55 AM ----------

i m geting manufacturing process and automation eng at nsit now plz  tell me about the placements in this branch and average package

----------


## nilesh.leve04

I am an outside delhi obc candidate the last year cutoffs of nsit coe as specified on its website is around 35k whereas for ouside delhi general candidate it is around 3k-4k. Why is there a lot of difference in cutoffs?

----------


## Bioengineer

Buddy there is the reservation for obc candidates at NSIT and also obc candidates are lesser as compared to general candidates and that is why there is the difference

----------


## sachinpateriya

Dear Sir,
I have secured 13498 air, 395 score 94.77 percentile in ECE trade in gate 2013 may i got the admission in NSIT or DCE also pleas suggest some collages where i will apply according to my marks.

----------


## Hareesh Yalavarthi

i want to know mtech branchs in NSIT for ece

---------- Post added at 07:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:07 PM ----------

hello sir,
          i got 480 score i wanted to do mtech is thier any chance for me get seat in NSIT belongs to gen(catg) and rank about 6443

----------


## akshay2912

Sir,I have scored  172 in jeemain,I am outside delhi from obc catagery .which trade will I get in nsit,please suggest me sir

----------


## akashdv67

hello sir i got 107 in iit mains and 88% in cbse boards.i belong to obc category and i am from delhi.can i get electrical or civil engineering at dtu?or can i get ece in nsit?

----------

